

Google Experimental - A cool way to see what your users like - dawie
http://www.google.ca/experimental/
PG always talks about getting your site up as soon as possible and then watching how your users use it. Today I noticed Google Experimental, which I think is a great idea for testing new functionality and looking at how users use it.
======
shawndrost
keyboard shortcuts in search results!

[http://www.google.ca/search?q=rattlesnake&esrch=BetaShor...](http://www.google.ca/search?q=rattlesnake&esrch=BetaShortcuts)

